# 100G short custom grow out



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I got this tank just to grow out some of favourite species of plants for my aquascapes, to trade and sell to local hobbyist. Its 4 foot by 3 foot deep and 14 inches tall. This height is perfect for deep light penetration and optimal surface area for growth. Once I get things growing in tighter, I'll scap it a bit more. Tom barr has a similar size tank, its what gave me some inspiration To get this one going. For those looking for any of the plants in the picture, check out my buy/sell page

Here are some more new pic of the grow out tank . check out all the reds


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

Now that is a grow out tank!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

haha thanks man, those are horrible pics from the wifes phone, but ill get some nice ones soon. Im in collection mode right now, so I have a crap load of species.. I need to scape my 49 again in order to unload some species in there. I just picked up some hygro araguae, pogostamon errectus, and some tropica rotala macrandra red from agar growth. I also need to clear out my 10 gallon buca tank. Its also over grown.


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm glad you found some Araguaia, what was left of mine decided to melt. I have lost a few plant species due to moving. My own fault for leaving them out of water for too long and not realizing.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

funny you said that about the araguia, mine also melted in the 49 gallont "untouched" with the buce melting. But they all grew back. They are quite sensitive for sure!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

and check out how red the mermaid weed is , im loving the new iron formulation


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is a pic of alternanthera reineickii purple , its a great background/mid ground plant to cover a good amount of space. super red and purple edges.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

this tank has been overgrown big time. Had to do a quick trim, good thing lots of ppl need plants right now. Ill post some new pics next week when I actually give it some backbone, and change the bulbs.


----------

